# Tahrir Book Fair



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Name: The Tahrir Book Fair
Starts: 31/03/2011, 10:00:00
Ends: 03/04/2011, 18:00:00
Category: Arts & Culture
Location: AUC Campus, Downtown

The Tahrir Book Fair, AUC Campus, Downtown - Events - Cairo, Egypt


----------

